# Paintball CO2 setups?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone know where or how to create one?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Red Sea Paintball System for $130 usd seems to get positive reviews, and probably will cost as much as DIY setup. No solenoid is included though, and you have to purchase it separately. There's a couple of threads out there that I'll have to look up regarding manufacturing your own DIY paintball regulator.

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Found the thread regarding the DIY paintball regulator for Paintball setups.

-John N.http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...guaging-interest-paintball-co2-systems-2.html


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a good DIY thread on TPT:

Nano Co2 With ADA Style Regulator - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

$130 I might as well just get a full size bottle and regulator... thats how much it cost me for my 90g WOW


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Most standard Co2 regulators will thread right onto a paintball tank. Both use the standard CGA320 fittings. If your looking for cheap, a single gauge beverage style regulator runs about $30 shipped from Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com A paintball tank will run $20-30 depending on your area and web deals/shipping. All else you need is some tubing, a check valve and your preferred method of diffusing the gas (reactor, filter, glass diffuser, etc) The whole setup for my 15 gallon cost ~$75-80. The 12oz tank lasts 3 weeks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What size paint ball cylinders are you speaking of here? 


The small tanks surely don't have CGA 320 valves or threads.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

9oz and up. True, the small cylinders measured in grams don't but all the others do. You need a cylinder with an on/off. I have seen 12oz and up have an on/off valve rather than pin style. 

I thought of something else, if space is really an issue, you can just use the regulator body without any guages. Might be cheaper to just buy the body also.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

D&T Aquariums

check this place out for the redsea set up with solenoid $137.99 includes everything except the CO2 cylinder/bottle.

wally world has the 20 oz for $24.95..I get the bottle fillled at Sorts Authority for about $3.

I just set one up on my 75..man it's way better than DYI...LOL


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*CO2 regulator*

This is the regulator etc. that I am using. All included except tank. I have had it up for about 5 months and no problems whatsoever.
Vic

Aquarium Supply Store

JBJ CO2 Regulator JBJ 
SALE Was $ 125.99 Is $ 92.90

JBJ co2 regulator

Dual gauges..one for CO2 pressure and content meter 
Solid Copper construction
CO2 Output line..silicone line connection
Needle Valve for precision adjustments
Superior quality German Solenoid
Light Indicator for on-off cycles
NOW INCLUDES BUBBLE COUNTER & CHECK VALVE 
AC Power wire

JBJCO2 Regulator JBJ 
Weight: 12.00 
Click here for more product information


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

hello i have the hydor co2 system and i am very happy 
i've bought it on ebay for 40€... great product 
bye


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's my DIY setup. I puchased the regulator from Austin brewery or something like that. I get the CO2 tanks at Big 5. The tanks are not refillable but the price is not bad, 14 - 16 bucks and you get two which last about one month each.

The setup and operation is not cheap IMO, but is convenient for my 8 gal.

I also will be making a hanger for it so I can hang the setup behind the tank. Right now I just have it setting in a 30 yr old Avon beer stein.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

I bought an Azoo regulator, a normal paintball cylinder, and an inline on/off like this one:

Amazon.com: PAINTBALL: Smart Parts Inline On/Off Adapter: Sports & Outdoors

I screwed the on/off onto the paintball cylinder and the azoo fits perfectly onto it.

This is basically the same concept as what Dennis has about, but I personally had bad experiences with tanks that had built in on/off valves leaking (doesn't mean you will!)


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

FobbyBobby23 said:


> This is basically the same concept as what Dennis has about, but I personally had bad experiences with tanks that had built in on/off valves leaking (doesn't mean you will!)


I have noticed that also. The fisrt tank I bought, the on/off started leaking after ~3 months. They replaced it for free but still a pain. I am just waiting to see if the new one will last. Point being, save your reciepts


----------



## Tankerblade (Dec 17, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> Here's my DIY setup. I puchased the regulator from Austin brewery or something like that. I get the CO2 tanks at Big 5. The tanks are not refillable but the price is not bad, 14 - 16 bucks and you get two which last about one month each.
> 
> The setup and operation is not cheap IMO, but is convenient for my 8 gal.
> 
> I also will be making a hanger for it so I can hang the setup behind the tank. Right now I just have it setting in a 30 yr old Avon beer stein.


So your regulator has the little hole for the tubing already when you got it, or did you have to make it yourself and put it in? Also would the thread of the regulator fit a 12oz paintball tank thats refillable?


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Can't you just buy a paintball co2 tank with an adjustable valve or something on it because I saw somebody do that before and it was a lot cheaper than spending 130$


----------

